# here he is!moose!(pic heavy)



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

sorry it has taken me so long to post new pics of him,i am sooo sick right now with the flu AND a double ear infection!anywhoo here he is, 7 1/2 months,,85 pounds....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

aww moose is all grown up! he is just too handsome


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

handsome devil! 

diggin the blue bandana!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

to cute...I hope u dont go on the wrong side of town with the blue bandana LOL


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

jsgixxer said:


> to cute...I hope u dont go on the wrong side of town with the blue bandana LOL


naw...i like my lifemoose is just a ladies man the bandana's for them


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

aint nothin wrong with bein "clued up" baaad lookin boy hehehe


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

He is looking good. Your not considering toning him up a bit?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is very cute!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> He is looking good. Your not considering toning him up a bit?


im going to be getting him into weight pulling,but im waiting until hes at least 8 months old first,i dont wanna hurt his joints.he plays on the spring pole with our boxer,and we walk 2 miles every night so he DOES get exercise..hes no couch potatoe


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

love the spotted nose!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG! I wish you guys woulda been there! I love him! Hes so adorable!!! He looks so cuddly!!! <3


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

he looks like all the squishables i loveee!!!!!!!
he's sooo handsome and adorable!
you must be so proud


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks everybody for the comments..he is my WORLD!i never imagined being able to love a dog as much as i love him!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hes such a cutie!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very cute boy!!!


----------

